# No spark on a Stihl BG 65. I can't get spark to save my saw shop!



## stihldragon (Jul 3, 2019)

I have tried everything on this leaf blower I can possibly think of to get spark. In my spare parts, I have five coils that fit on this blower and I couldn't get none of them to get spark. I am starting to run out of ideas there's only a couple things under the sun that I haven't tried yet. I've worked on thousands of two-stroke outdoor equipment and I've never had this much trouble getting spark in my life. The blower is 20 years old I cleaned the carburetor and got it running and then it lost spark and I haven't had spark ever since. does anyone know what in the world is going on with this blower. I've guaranteed it to someone so please help.


----------



## stihldragon (Jul 3, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> I have tried everything on this leaf blower I can possibly think of to get spark. In my spare parts, I have five coils that fit on this blower and I couldn't get none of them to get spark. I am starting to run out of ideas there's only a couple things under the sun that I haven't tried yet. I've worked on thousands of two-stroke outdoor equipment and I've never had this much trouble getting spark in my life. The blower is 20 years old I cleaned the carburetor and got it running and then it lost spark and I haven't had spark ever since. does anyone know what in the world is going on with this blower. I've guaranteed it to someone so please help.


I haven't tested the five coils but there's no way that all five of them are bad. They came from engines that had spark when I parted them out. I also put in a kill switch that came from an engine with spark. The original one was very hard to push. I really thought that was going to be the problem but it wasn't. I've tried all five coils with and without the wires hooked up in every configuration. I've got to be missing something, could there be a problem somewhere else on the blower causing it? Should I tear it down further and see if I can find something wrong? I haven't done that yet because I don't think it's necessary, could I be wrong?

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Okie294life (Jul 9, 2019)

Have you gapped the coil correctly by offsetting it from the flywheel? Usually I use a business card or a piece of paper folded over twice, loosen the coil bolts and let it stick to the flywheel then retighten.


----------



## TRTermite (Jul 9, 2019)

I had a 56fs or 55fs ? trimmer and ordered the wrong coil and it ended up there was a break in the serial numbers from this coil to that coil and with a dyslexic twist the numbers happened to be so close from the early to the later serial numbers that the end result was the timing was wrong I was happy to catch my mistake and made me aware how easy it is to get caught in a frustrating scenario. I suggest you check the serial numbers for that blower to the serial number you are using Just sharing a silly experience that may be relevant and the previous owner may have used the wrong coil to start this dilemma ..


----------



## Tin-knocker (Jul 9, 2019)

I’ve had a saw stop sparking because of a bad connection in the spark plug boot. The wire wasn’t properly connected to the the spring/coil that’s inside of those boots. Might be worth looking into. I’ve also had saws not spark because there was too much dirt/sawdust between the flywheel and the coil. Also haven’t had it happen to me but I’ve heard the flywheel can have a weak magnet and that would cause no spark. And make sure to try a new spark plug if you haven’t already


----------



## CR888 (Jul 9, 2019)

Have you checked flywheel fan condition/key position etc. When you swap coils are you using the one spark plug boot? Have you checked boot wiring? The BG65 I think from memory is the 'quiet' model that is significantly less noisy than the other two. Do you need a BG65 coil for it to run?


----------

